# sig 1911 hammer uncocked, round chambered



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I just bought a sig 1911, with a round chambered. what would be the alternative safe carry method other then cocked n locked with an iwb holster>

thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not rally, the 1911 should be carried cocked and locked (condition 1) or chamber empty (condition 3).
Condition 2, hammer down on a loaded chamber is probably the most dangereous method of carry.


----------



## landis_lawton (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been carrying for years and have/will always keep a round in the chamber. If I have to unholster my weapon in self defense, the last thing I want is to take that last second or two to chamber a round before I can respond to the situation.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

1911 model firearms are beautiful, accurate, but it's always what steered me away from them for carry...just my penny and a half......


VAMarine said:


> Not rally, the 1911 should be carried cocked and locked (condition 1) or chamber empty (condition 3).
> Condition 2, hammer down on a loaded chamber is probably the most dangereous method of carry.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A modern cocked and locked 1911 w/ it's grip safety and manual safety seems like a fairly safe way to carry if of course you train extensively. I agree w/ VA, a 1911 is designed to be carried cocked and locked. Theres others w/ only a safe action trigger that I would deem more prone to an AD than a modern cocked and locked 1911. But either should be fine if you train and take all precautions.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Most semi-auto weapons that are carried with a round in the chamber are, in effect, cocked and locked. Once the safety is disabled and the trigger is pulled, they shoot. The 1911 is no different. It just looks scarier to the casual and uninformed observer.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

All of you striker fired weapons are carried cocked and mostly locked although in the case of a Glock I might question that. Just my prejudice against only one safety on the trigger. The 1911 is actually much safer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For personal reassurance, you should find a holster that covers the entire triggerguard, and that has sufficient leather between the gun and your body to immobilize the safety lever.
Then, for a few days, carry the gun cocked-and-locked but absolutely unloaded. At the end of that time, review your count of how many times the pistol went off-safe, and how many times it "fired" down to a dropped hammer, all on its own.
The results (beware: this is a spoiler) will be a count of exactly zero.
That may make you feel better.
But if it doesn't, I suggest that you sell the gun.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Bingo,there's the real life jist of it.A glock is basically a 1911 condition 0-cocked and unlocked.What will happen if you don't screw up-nothng at all.It's in a holster with a covered trigger,when you pull it out there's still no concern,unless your trigger finger is still untrained.I'm no fan of the 'safe action' design,but just sayin'.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for all the info, I always carried back in the 80's-early 90's colt government cocked n locked it wasn't a problem very safe mode, a good friend wanted that colt government and I made a big mistake trading the gun . I just thought that there was a safety mechanism in the new sig 1911 with the hammer down with round chambered .I have been looking for info if this was a new feature, or maybe I just dreamed about it, lol
The unsafe action would be lowering the hammer down after chambering a round. I'm going back to the 1911 style because *personally* it was the best shooting piece as far as accuracy combined with trigger pull for me. 
once again I appreciate the input .There are some very knowledgable members on this forum.I can always count on great information. thank you


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

absolutely agree on that


Steve M1911A1 said:


> For personal reassurance, you should find a holster that covers the entire triggerguard, and that has sufficient leather between the gun and your body to immobilize the safety lever.
> Then, for a few days, carry the gun cocked-and-locked but absolutely unloaded. At the end of that time, review your count of how many times the pistol went off-safe, and how many times it "fired" down to a dropped hammer, all on its own.
> The results (beware: this is a spoiler) will be a count of exactly zero.
> That may make you feel better.
> But if it doesn't, I suggest that you sell the gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree the 1911 has very crisp safety, plus with the grip safety and trigger safety in my opinion are two different animals


Sgt45 said:


> All of you striker fired weapons are carried cocked and mostly locked although in the case of a Glock I might question that. Just my prejudice against only one safety on the trigger. The 1911 is actually much safer.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

*I own a glock, what scares me the most*

Getting off the main subject, I apologize
I own a glock, what worries me the most ,My gun getting into an attackers possesion and all he has to do is pull the trigger I know chances are slim, it truly has happened to me.
I had a back-up gun.The first instinct of an attacker getting possesion of your firearm in a situation is to just pull the trigger . They will not be looking for a safety mechanism.This safety Could buy you some valuable time to attack, escape or reach for a backup or perp fleeing after the gun will not fire.
I watched a video the other day, might have been a link from this forum. Practice avoidance, escape the situation if possible , even though you are fully justified to shoot in a situation, how much money will a lawyer cost and how many court visits will it take til it's all over. might be smarter to just hand over the 50$,lol
thanks everyone 
off to work
pic


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> ...
> 
> I just thought that there was a safety mechanism in the new sig 1911 with the hammer down with round chambered .I have been looking for info if this was a new feature, or maybe I just dreamed about it, lol
> The unsafe action would be lowering the hammer down after chambering a round.


The Sig has a firing pin block, but that won't make hammer down carry any more safe, in order to get the hammer down you need to pull the trigger which in this case will deactivated the firing pin block.

Hammer down carry is less than ideal fundamentally, mechanically,and operationally.

Fundamentally, I think that any time the gun has a round in the chamber, the safeties are off and the trigger is pulled you should expect a bang. Then there's that whole "keep your finger straight and off the trigger until ready to shoot" and in order to be safe when lowering the hammer on a live round, you should probably have a clearing barrel or bullet trap to aim in to as to stay in keeping with "never point a gun at anything you do not want to destroy"

Mechanically, the half cock notch was never in intended to be used as such.

Operationally, todays 1911s don't have long spurred hammers like the used to and thumb cocking a 1911 on the draw can be difficult and in some instances alter shooting grip.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually, my SR40 can be carried, one in chamber, with manual safety and trigger safety. QUOTE=Sgt45;272551]All of you striker fired weapons are carried cocked and mostly locked although in the case of a Glock I might question that. Just my prejudice against only one safety on the trigger. The 1911 is actually much safer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

pic said:


> I just bought a sig 1911, with a round chambered. what would be the alternative safe carry method other then cocked n locked with an iwb holster>
> 
> thanks


Cocked and locked.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Deleted


----------

